# viral infection in 3 week old baby who's not feeding



## roze

Hi, a week ago our eldest daughter contracted a bad viral infection which now seems to have been passed to our youngest twin who has been suffering cold symptoms quite badly. I took her to the GP last Tuesday who said her chest was clear and to keep monitoring temps etc - she has not had a high temp however.  I felt that she was not improving by Thurs so sought gps advice again over the phone - he said to allow more time and seemed to think I was making a fuss over nothing. However yesterday I got the out of hours gp out as she was throwing up two feeds in a row and seemed to have general reflux anyway-  he checked her out and found nothing really wrong other than the viral infection but prescribed infant gaviscon. I havent given it to her yet as she has kept down three feeds in a row since but her last feed was 4am ( she refused the breast and only took formula- unlike her) and she has refused two feeds since ( offered both breast and bottle) and prefers to want to sleep. I have been trying to dribble breastmilk into her mouth but thats all I can into her. I am thinking of expressing and getting something into her by syringe to get some fluids into her. The doctor also mentioned dioralyte but not sure whether she would take that either however am going to try now. I am concerned though that she may not have the strength to feed.  I feel a little abandoned by all the healthcare professionals who seem to think I am worrying unnecessarily and offer little real direction. One doctor said that a dry nappy after 8 hours signified dehydration and we are probably heading in that direction now if she doesn't take something soon.

Advice appreciated please- should I be taking her to A +E now or is that going to be another waste of time?  Not sure how good babies are at regulating their own fluid intake but assume not very.

many thanks


an anxious roze


----------



## Car

Hi Roze,

I can fully appreciate why you're anxious.  Babies can become dehydrated and ill very quickly and signs of dehydration that you are best to look for are a dry mouth and a sunken fontanelle (soft bit on head).

Syringe feeding is good for babies who are struggling to take bottles/ breast but is that's what is best to do here?  I'm not sure to be honest.  Dioralyte is a good rehydration fluid but if you cannot get her to take a bottle than I'm not sure you'd get that into her.

It's hard for me to say what to do cause I can't see her but because she is so wee and you tell me she is sleepy and refusing feeds I'm inclined to tell you to get medical advice again and if you feel A&E is best then take her there (do you have a Childrens A&E? as being seen by a Paediatic Dr would maybe be better).  I can see why you feel abandoned but never underestimate your instinct.

Juast another thought - were your twins in special care?  Can you call someone there if so?

Good luck, let me know how it goes,

Car x


----------

